# 3rd Wheel...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like the third wheel in my own house... :-*


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Sweet picture!
Our dogs never cuddle, Skyy likes her "personal space" and would not let Max too close


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like cash and penny are soulmates. Hows penny's leg healing


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

HA! I love this!! Thanks, it brought a smile to my face!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

They are like this everyday - 9 times out of 10 if they are sleeping, they are cuddling!! Sometimes they cuddle on me and usually at least one of them is touching me if I'm sitting on the couch, but they are definitely always cuddling with each other!

dmak - Penny's leg is all healed and the only tiny issue is that her little toe kind of sticks out, but it's no big deal and she doesn't even notice it. Thanks for asking!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, the leg looks infinitly better.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My girls will cuddle together, well June piles on top of Lucy to sleep. Cash will have nothing to do with another dog sleeping to close. He will get up and move.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Crazycash - I love the pictures, it is great to see how such a sad story(when Cash was missing his buddies) and injured puppy turned out so well.

Penny's leg is amazing....well done you.

Hope you all have a Great Christmas


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

TexasRed - Penny used to be the instigator on cuddling and she would snuggle up to Cash, but now he will go up and cuddle up with her too. 

Hotmischief - I do love seeing these two together, it's still hard to believe that my other two guys are gone, but seeing these two together does warm my heart. My life has definitely gotten more crazy, these two are wild and I just keep telling myself that in time they will calm down, right?? There have been times when I wish for Cooper back to bring some control and calmness in the house, but then I look at Penny's cute little face and I can't imagine her not being here. It's a crazy ride, but I wouldn't give up these two lovebirds for anything!

I hope everyone has a great Christmas too!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to post some more pictures of the lovebirds... I think that I need to get a bigger couch so I'll have a place to sit.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Seeing these pictures make me think about if Chuck tried to do this with Riley....Riley would get up and go to the other couch. Chuck loves cuddling. Riley loves personal space. That does not equal happiness for either at nap time.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

You definitely need a bigger couch


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

They are at it again - thought I would post a couple more pictures of the snugglers


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

such a cute picture! I've never seen dogs do that before!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I had to add this pic from this morning. I was getting ready to leave for work and the dogs were sleeping on the couch, when I told them it was time to get up, neither one of them moved and Cash's face made me laugh. I think someone is tired today.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love their bond... my girls were bonded, but never to the extent of your two snuggling... you are so lucky, if they didn't have each other, they would drive you NUTS!
U may feel like a third wheel, but ... U have your own life to live... they are giving you the brake u need.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry - I had to add another picture. .


----------

